# I am going to build a LEGO engine... I hope :D



## Enginedude1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys, long time, no see. I was just lookin at all my legos and saw this little "engine" and got some ideas.





Maybe, with some mods, I could use one of the cylinders, some timing stuffs, a flywheel, and some other modded parts, and stuffs, to make it a basic air powered engine. I could time it to let air into the cylinder which would push it down, and then, with the flywheels help, the cylinder would come back up, and the cycle would continue. What do you think? I have a drill and some tubing, so I could probably do it. I just don't know how I would get the timing to work. Also, would that little cylinder be able to power a flywheel that would actually bring the piston back up? I don't know. But, I am going to try it.  I will probably try to start designing stuff tonight/tomorrow. I have school tomorrow so I need to get some sleep.  Anyway, if anyone has some tips for how I would do the timing with legos, please let me know. I really haven't a clue.  Anyway, thanks! I'll post an update tonight or tomorrow or whenever I get something started. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 9, 2012)

When you get some basic ideas down i'm sure you can get some help here. If it's a wobbler I can help you out. I have made a few of them.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 9, 2012)

It has been done my son figuured out how when he was 14 or so




tin


----------



## drysdam (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, I just saw that Lego engine in Waltham at the NEMES show! I didn't realize I was talking to Mr and Mrs Falcon themselves!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 19, 2012)

well now you know . my display has been described as unusual and recognizable. 
Tin


----------



## drysdam (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I recognized it from previous years. And I even saw the HMEM banners, but didn't think much about it.


----------



## thayer (Feb 19, 2012)

drysdam  said:
			
		

> Hey, I just saw that Lego engine in Waltham at the NEMES show! I didn't realize I was talking to Mr and Mrs Falcon themselves!



I could say the same!

My son spotted it from his wheelchair while I was admiring David Osier's elbow engine next door.

Thayer


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not that far away Thayer.....if you need some help let me know

Dave


----------

